# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  مشاجرة دموية بين بعض العشائر في الجامعة الاردنية

## ادارة المنتدى

مشاجرة دموية بين عدة عشائر اردنية داخل حرم الجامعة الاردنية كان سببها انتخابات اتحاد مجلس

أكثر...

----------

